# DST starts at 2 am Sunday



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't forget to set your clocks ahead one hour before you go to sleep tonight!


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Don't forget to set your clocks ahead one hour before you go to sleep tonight!


Unless, apparently, you're in Sonora, which, (I'm told), like Arizona, doesn't go on DST.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Yippee! My dish ntwrk is now matching the actual time here!


----------

